# TC33da problem ?



## Edward859 (Sep 17, 2017)

I have a 02 tc33da and its it runs great like it's supposed to until about an hour of use then it starts to spudder and lose power and just gets worse. If I shut it off for a while go back run it again same thing happens every time after about an hour of use anyone have any ideas what it could be ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

From another member, welcome to the forum. Let me tell you first, I have no knowledge of your model tractor specifically. So I can only pose what seem to me to be logical questions. (1) What's the owner's manual say about a problem of this nature? (2) Do you have any indication that it may be overheating? (3) have you checked fuel line sediment bowl if you have one (4) have you performed recommended maintenance on fuel filters? Perhaps someone who has experienced this with a similar tractor will respond.


----------



## Edward859 (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks I just bought the tractor used and didn't receive a manuel I have changed the fuel filter and there is no signs of over heating it runs great for about an hour before acting up I let it sit for a while after it starts acting up and it's fine again for about another hour I'm stumped.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2017)

I put together an article on my profile based on my experiences buying a used tractor, you might read that. I recommend you go on yesterdays tractors.com or amazon tonight and buy the owner's manual. That will give you specifics on necessary routine maintenance. Meantime, it sounds to me like you got crud somewhere that is drifting to a choke point in your fuel system or air in the system possibly.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Loosen your fuel cap and see if the problem goes away. If it does, it is a clogged fuel vent.


----------



## Edward859 (Sep 17, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> Loosen your fuel cap and see if the problem goes away. If it does, it is a clogged fuel vent.


I did try that thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

One possibility is that you have an obstruction (debris) in your fuel tank restricting flow. To check this, close the fuel valve, remove the line from the injection pump, take the cap off the fuel tank, open the valve, and do a flow check into a clean bucket. If flow starts out good and then subsides to a trickle, then you know something is restricting flow. If so, blow compressed air back to the tank (make sure the fuel cap is off). Then see what the fuel flow is like. If this is your problem you will have to clean the tank. 

Another possibility is that your fuel cutoff solenoid is getting too hot over time and malfunctioning.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect sixbales is on to the problem with the fuel solenoid, part 23 on the following diagram: https://partstore.agriculture.newho...9b1cc357&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr63476ar162348


----------

